# Lilac tricolour bucks, all grown up :)



## angelofwhimsy

(he has a white blob on his tummy but yeah, he looks pretty much splashed, I know!)


----------



## MerlinTheMouse_XIV

Very very nice, where are you based as i would most certaintly have a doe! (If they are for sale)


----------



## angelofwhimsy

I'm in Nottinghamshire but these are all bucks  They're getting old enough to breed though so I'll let you know if they produce nice offspring  I'd likely post on here anyways


----------



## YourSoJelly

Wow, absolutely astonishing!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

They're absolutely beautiful! I wish I could have a few tricolors.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Gorgeous!


----------



## MerlinTheMouse_XIV

angelofwhimsy said:


> I'm in Nottinghamshire but these are all bucks  They're getting old enough to breed though so I'll let you know if they produce nice offspring  I'd likely post on here anyways


Thanks!!


----------



## HemlockStud

Its interesting to see a lilac tricolor! I have wondered what those looked like.


----------



## NikiP

I really like the clean look of the tri


----------



## nataliew

Stunning


----------



## jackiee

they are beautiful tri colours, well done and good luck with them.


----------



## andypandy29us

They are beautiful


----------



## SarahC

soft pretty colour.


----------



## firstmice

oooo so pretty


----------



## mich

I doubt wether you would get a tri-colour variety in Australia. Very nice.


----------



## summnd

Jealous


----------



## PPVallhunds

I don't normally like tri (they look messy to me) but I realy like those!


----------

